# Short haul road tractor-good deal?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm really interested in an 4WD single axle road tractor for slippery fields and maneuverability, but I came across this one.
Looks really good, but looks repainted, too.
Like the 400 Cummins, the low miles and the price.

https://cnj.craigslist.org/hvo/d/international-semi-tractor/6317945523.html

Think its a good deal if just being used to haul hay short distances?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

looks to have a wet kit too....if ya need it, that's a plus. The price is kinda high for our area but the mileage is really low if accurate so that's a wash. I've had a couple of international trucks and no complaints....parts were readily available, but dependable trucks, never needed a whole lot of parts


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

Check the rears and if they're RA472s be prepared to replace the carriers if they get handled a little rough.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

That looks like bounce your guts out suspension to me that would be a big no no for me.


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

Appears to be a fair deal, setback front axle will help in tight areas. CL is a mixed bag, more than likely it's okay.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Look repainted?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Definetly been repainted on the frame, a common practice for big truck sales. I prefer a single axle truck myself, less maintenance better fuel millage and a little better maneuverability.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

$100,000 for a pickup, for under $7000 you can haul 80,000 pounds gross. Its worth a look if you can use it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The Navy had sold a bunch of single axle IH tractors with 4WD about 10 years ago. They had DT466's at 250-270HP and Allison autos in them, almost perfect for my needs. Problem with a twin screw is maneuverability and even with full lockers, they get stuck pretty easy- ask me how I know.
I've looked at buying a power company 4WD, removing the body and shortening the frame. I'd probably pull a 40' king pin type goose neck so it could also be pulled with my 550. A 40' trailer will hold 30 4x5 bales

Problem with that idea is they want 20 grand+ for a power company truck, plus the cost to shorten frame.

Another option is to buy a power company 4WD install a 25' long flatbed, then tow a 25' bumper pull. If my math is correct, I could probably haul 36 4x5's on a rig like that, but its a long rig and not very maneuverable.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats not a bad price at all, has the required bud rims, won't own another truck with daytons.

If it was closer we'd take a serious look, however pretty sure the next tractor will have air ride.

Not sure about your reference to tandems getting hung easier than a SA. Our tandem grain trucks walk right thru where the SA we used to have would be done.

Doesn't look long enough to put a 25' dump bed on. I haul 22 on my single axle/trailer combo, and your right, it gets mighty long and un maneuverable in a hurry.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"Not sure about your reference to tandems getting hung easier than a SA. Our tandem grain trucks walk right thru where the SA we used to have would be done."

Single axle with 4WD


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

The little Intl looks like an honest old truck in the pictures to me. And to be honest, for the price, is a steal. That 855 Cummins is one of the cheapest motors out there to rebuild. If you do pick it up, check and make sure none of the head bolts have been broken off, that'll end you up losing a sleeve and piston... don't ask me how I know


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I’d probably just throw some flotation rims/tires on the front


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> The Navy had sold a bunch of single axle IH tractors with 4WD about 10 years ago. They had DT466's at 250-270HP and Allison autos in them, almost perfect for my needs. Problem with a twin screw is maneuverability and even with full lockers, they get stuck pretty easy- ask me how I know.
> I've looked at buying a power company 4WD, removing the body and shortening the frame. I'd probably pull a 40' king pin type goose neck so it could also be pulled with my 550. A 40' trailer will hold 30 4x5 bales
> 
> Problem with that idea is they want 20 grand+ for a power company truck, plus the cost to shorten frame.
> ...


A 25' truck x 25' trailer combo will get into field approaches just as easy as a 40' trailer. If you need a 4x4 to get in and out of a hay field you would be better served with a converter on the trailer, and pulled with your JCB tractor. To me your tractor pulling a converter under a set of low pro super bee flats would be a great hay hauling unit.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I know it's a long way from you but....

https://memphis.craigslist.org/hvo/d/international-semi-truck/6369458497.html


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

carcajou said:


> A 25' truck x 25' trailer combo will get into field approaches just as easy as a 40' trailer. If you need a 4x4 to get in and out of a hay field you would be better served with a converter on the trailer, and pulled with your JCB tractor. To me your tractor pulling a converter under a set of low pro super bee flats would be a great hay hauling unit.


If its that wet probably shouldn't be out there at all, however grass hay is different than alfalfa


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Man so many choices:
550 & 30-35' gooseneck
Tandem or single long flatbed and bumper pull 25' trailer
Tractor trailer 50'
Subcontract


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Buying a tractor with a wet line is a plus that's for sure you're always going to need one later. Starting from scratch it's pretty much of a project to add a wet line


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

To me there's a lot of appeal to a long flat bed plus a bumper pull.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> To me there's a lot of appeal to a long flat bed plus a bumper pull.


There's a BTO here that has a Pete tandem with a 25' flatbed. He pulls what reminds me of my old Eager Beaver 10 ton backhoe trailer behind it.
I guess one could get 18 4x5's on a 25' truck and 14 on a 20' trailer....total of 32. For me that would be about 14-15 tons of hay. Not quite as much as a 45' tractor trailer. 
It sounds like an option, but why any better than a tractor trailer? Only thing I can think of, is that when you want to deliver a smaller load, you can use the straight truck to deliver 18 or less. 
Unless I'm missing something, other than that one thing, still seems like a single axle road tractor with a 45' trailer might be cheaper, easier, and not much less maneuverable??


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I meant to post this picture I took late winter.
Mack single axle with typical tandem gooseneck


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

That type tractor and a 24 or 26 foot semi and the same length trailer behind the semi is the most popular hay trucking set up out here. Way back a 3 axle truck with 20+ foot bed and 24 to 30 foot trailer was common but now almost all doubles.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm at the point where I think you'd have to be somewhat crazy to spend $75,000+ on a small diesel truck like a F-550 or Dodge 5500, when you can buy a very healthy pre emissions road tractor like that for $10,000-$15,000 that will last longer and stop better.
However, as long as I am pinned-down in my residential house with a 8' high garage, I am keeping my F-550. 
Soon as I find my small farm, that's what I'll be looking for with a 35' or 40' trailer. Later, I envision buying a short aluminum dump for mushroom soil.


----------



## Hogleg (Dec 20, 2009)

What are you guys using for ag insurance on a class 7 or 8 tractor? Commercial insurance is way out of line for hay hauling.

Around here the beer distributors sell their single axle beer tractors for a very reasonable price and are nice for ag use. Seeing some of the BTOs or BTO wana-bees using them with smaller grain trailers for accessing smaller fields.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Found this on CL today.
Wondering cost to lengthen frame and slide axles back for a 30' bed??
Then there's the GVWR issue (getting it certified for legal weight)
OR convert to road tractor with 5th wheel
Bed height could be an issue with 2 layers of 4x5 round bales
https://york.craigslist.org/hvo/d/1984-am-general-6x6-military/6651358480.html


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yah, Dad had it in his head for the longest time to find some old deuce and a half's to put grain beds on. Those old Army trucks aren't rated near as heavy as you'd think they should be.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Yah, Dad had it in his head for the longest time to find some old deuce and a half's to put grain beds on. Those old Army trucks aren't rated near as heavy as you'd think they should be.


I found the same as your dad about the ratings. There's a dealer about 25 miles from me who refurbishes these beasts and ships them all over the world. ]

He tells me they are conservatively rated because they have to carry loads on rugged trails, mountains, swamps, etc. places over the road trucks cant go. I think a load is much more punishing on a truck driving over rocks than pavement.

Some of the newer versions have an "off road" GVWR and an "over the road" GVWR.

The problem is finding one thats set up the way you need it.


----------

